
Daily Standups That Don't Suck--With Slack - milest
https://medium.com/@MilesThibault/daily-stand-ups-in-slack-for-free-9828f75abc0e#.8y31q4vvw
======
cjbprime
Our team has remote members; having a standup where everyone gets to see each
other once a day is a feature, not an annoyance.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
We used Sococo for that, for 3 years. Worked pretty good; supported meetings
up to 30 or so with webcam and doc sharing. They're still using it; I moved on
to another job. I'm going to miss Sococo.

